
1983 Radio Shack Catalog - bane
http://archive.org/stream/radio-shack-catalog-rsc-09-computer-catalog-1983/radio_shack_catalog_rsc-09_computer_catalog.1983#page/n0/mode/2up
======
simonsarris
Oh wow. This is delightful.

As a younger(?) (24) person I am _astonished_ at how many options there were
for different home computers back then. Computers computers computers. I
wonder what the margins were like back then compared to today (HP and Dell
have around 5%, and PCs arent even the most lucrative in % parts of their
biz). Does anyone know where we could find such numbers?

I highly encourage people looking at prices to adjust for inflation to get a
feel for things. Here's one such calculator:
<http://www.westegg.com/inflation/>

Word processing for $200 ($450), crappy games for $10-20 ($22-44 today), real
games (page 48) for $15-35 ($33-78!!!). I feel spoiled rotten.

Today people throw better-than-the-best-games-in-this-catalog at us for
_free._ For a lark. For a laugh cause they were bored and made something in
Flash or Canvas that is fun and incredible and we click and move on.

I think its interesting how _little_ game prices have moved since the cost of
making a game has gone up so astronomically. I remember a lot of people
balking when the change for A-titles went from 50 to 60 dollars, but in terms
of money invested, that's _so damn cheap._

I wonder if that contributes to modern game-makers hesitation to pursue really
innovative titles. Common A-titles when I was growing up were things like The
Secret of Monkey Island, a _hilarious_ point-and-click adventure game, and
Warcraft/Starcraft. Both of these genres are nearly dead in the mainstream
except for names with a lot of clout behind them (Starcraft) and indie
developers.

Big publishers, it seems, want to stick to the (admittedly very popular)
formula of shooters where you fight Russians, Arabs, Aliens, and Zombies.

\---------

Also note that not a single mouse (or pointing device of any kind) was
mentioned in the catalog.

~~~
waterlesscloud
A mid-80s era issue of Computer Shopper magazine is worth looking at. Giant
magazine, literally hundreds of pages of ads for gear. Man, I loved those
things.

Byte back in the early 80s too. Page after page of esoteric gear. So many
different kinds of computers before the PC completely dominated the world.

The other really cool magazine was early 90s, I think. Midnight Engineering,
run by a guy named William Gates (different one), which was all about tech
entrepreneurship from the very bottom up. Guy printed the magazine himself,
bought this huge industrial printing press. His columns on getting it up and
running were one of the best parts of the magazine. Also, a running theme was
that patents were useless for the little guy since you couldn't afford the
costs of protecting them.

Same as it ever was.

Contemporaneous article on Midnight Engineering and the printing press:
<http://www.westword.com/1995-10-18/news/one-s-company/>

~~~
olgeni
More fun with Byte here:

ftp://helpedia.com/pub/archive/temp/Byte/

------
kator
I used to be a systems integrator for the TRS-80 Model 16's. we would hack
them to add extra serial cards to get 8 serial ports! You could have 9 people
logged in at once and doing well if the application was carefully designed.

Funny but true it ran Microsoft Xenix!! <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix>
and had a Microsoft Multiplan (excel like) you could run from a tty or the
console.

I have a customer who still has a running copy of Microsoft Multiplan that I
have to hack once in a while to keep runnning. It's quite amazing that this
customer still keeps a ton of stuff in that old system using telnet/ssh to the
SCO Unix box that they host Excel on.

I did my first commercial C code development on these monsters! After a time I
even had one in my house so I could do development at home without 1200baud
modems dropping my connection etc. And I had a "test" environment to develop
code before deploying to my customers machines.

I had all my customers setup with UUCP so they could email me and my staff and
alerts from low disk space, backs etc would come to us at the central machine
via UUCP emails.

Those were the days.. ;-)

EDIT: iPad autocorrect pain and corrected memory error

------
unoti
The programming manual that came with the TRS-80 Color Computer was among the
best introductions to programming ever. Really as good as Why's poignant guide
to Ruby. There were similar books at Radio Shack for the TRS-80 Models I and
III, also. The books were funny and informative, and easy enough for me to
follow along when I was 11.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I got a Color Computer for Christmas and my parents gave me the instruction
books several months early. I read them through several times and wrote
programs in my notebooks at school.

And that's how I learned to program without having a computer. :-)

~~~
carlos
I also started with a notebook, before getting a commodore vic-20. Pencil and
Basic, you were the CPU.

~~~
megablast
Nice one. I read every computer book and magazine in the library, years before
I could get a computer. Then my parents and I split the $99 for an Australian
made VZ-300, with a z80 and 16kb ram. To write in assembly, you needed a 16kb
addon. Loved it.

------
ChuckMcM
This site has a boatload of catalogs from '39 onward.

<http://www.radioshackcatalogs.com/catalog_directory.html>

My 'golden years' were in '79 - '84 so much changed, so fast, you felt like
every year there was new chip or a new gizmo that you could do _something_
cool with. Later, in the 90's it became a sad joke. We had an informal contest
at the Robotics club to come up with anything you could build out of just
Radio Shack parts.

These days they are kind of confused. They started adding Arduino kits, and
stuff from SeeedStudios (an interesting business model there [1]) I look at
the AdaFruit catalog and see hints of the Radio Shack of my youth.

[1] Originally gave you a place to 'sell your design' for other folks who
wanted to build it, they were cheap. But now they are selling those same
designs through retail channels which seems not quite in spirit with what they
started as.

------
rglovejoy
What caught my eye was that Radio Shack was selling a version of UNIX back in
1983!

From page 5:

"TRS-XENIX is derived from the powerful UNIX operating system developed by
Bell Laboratories. UNIX has been extensively field-tested for the past decade
and has demonstrated outstanding performance under heavy workloads. The TRS-
XENIX "core", or runtime package, includes the modules required to set up and
operate a multi-user system. It includes a hard disk initialization routine, a
text editor for modifying the parameters of the system, utilities to transfer
files from TRSDOS diskettes, RUNCOBOL to support our COBOL software, and full
password protection."

One question, though: is this the same XENIX that Microsoft was licensing from
AT&T?

~~~
tnuc
From my bad memory;

You could run XENIX programs on Windows NT up to NT 3.51

It is very likely there are still traces of XENIX left in Windows 8.

~~~
asveikau
You must be thinking of the POSIX subsystem. NT's design was meant to have
several personalities, of which Win32 was one, OS/2 was one, and POSIX was
one, supposedly on equal footing. The POSIX subsystem still exists, I believe
you can get it by the control panel under "Programs and Features", "Turn
Windows features on or off", and when you check the box it directs you to a
website to get GNU tools to run on top of it. (This part used to come from a
company called Interix, acquired by MS in '99 according to Wikipedia.)

~~~
justincormack
I know one of the ex-Interix guys it was an interesting story.

------
pg
Not a lot of people cared about TRS-80s by this time. By 1983 the IBM PC was
the microcomputer of choice, and it was in turn to be superseded by the Mac in
1984.

In the heyday of the TRS-80, they looked like this:
<http://mew3.us/images/vintagecomputer/trs80m3.jpg>

~~~
pravda
The Model I TRS-80 (1977-1981) was the inexpensive computer of the
proletariat. Schools and the well-off went with the Apple II.

Then Radio Shack came out with the later TRS-80 models (as pictured)
attempting to move into the business market. Never got traction.

The IBM PC was the serious business computer. I don't think you could say it
was _superseded_ by the Mac. The Mac was for artist types and relatively
expensive.

Then the PC clones came along and the Mac was marginalized.

~~~
ido

        The IBM PC was the serious business computer. 
        I don't think you could say it was superseded 
        by the Mac. The Mac was for artist types and 
        relatively expensive.
    

Yes, I think that is a serious overstatement. I've never even seen a mac
before I got my first job when I was 18 (in 2001) but everyone had PCs (I/my
parents had a clone since 1987).

~~~
bane
It's not surprising as I don't think Macs have ever owned more than about 10%
of the market.

------
fanbouts
I absolutely loved my trash-80! I remember the book on basic that came with it
and working through all of the programs in the back. The last one was like 200
lines of code and all it did was reproduce 4 basic geometrical shapes on the
screen.

Sadly, that amount of typing (I was 10 or so and not very quick back then) for
such little output stopped my interest in programming.

I'm 38 now and over the last year have renewed my interest in programming
having self-learned html, css, js, python, and django. Really wish I had stuck
with it back then.

Man though, does that catalog take me back.

~~~
po
You're the first person in this thread to also call it the "Trash-80" which
for me is a term of endearment.

------
tluyben2
Great memories programming those, but especially reading the manuals, books
and mags made for them; they were much more focused on programming than for
other home computers at that time and I like(d) programming!

I have 2 pocket TSR-80s, 1 TSR-80 'laptop' (model 100) and a model III in my
'museum'; all working. Switching them on is an interesting change from my
ipad/mbp retina tools. What I find most interesting about all 80s computers I
have is that they still work and work perfectly.

I really wonder if that would be the case with after '95 computers. I have a
lot; they are all broken except my Sun E450, SGI O2, Sparcstation 5s and Ultra
10. Almost none of the over 50 laptops, netbooks, pads and desktops from '95
till now I have work perfectly. It depends in how far they do not work; most
desktops do nothing (besides spin up the power), most laptops come on and
start beeping. And I don't work in a builder yard; i'm a programmer, so I
didn't expose them to the elements. Computer museums and retro collectors
depend a lot on the fixability of computers; all 80s stuff you could easily
solder / repair yourself and it is worth it. In the 90s you still could, but
after a certain time it gets annoying and people just 'buy new'. We now moved
in the everything SMT, micro, system on a chip, glued computers, which means
repairing them, especially in 30 years from now, will not be so easy I recon.

~~~
primitur
Like you, I have a small suite of old computers still ticking away ..
Oric-1/ATMOS (6 of them, soon-to-be networked to an Oric Telestrat), Atari
Portfolio, C64, SGI O2, BeBox, PPC-based tiBook, &etc.

Old computers are still hell useful. The value you get out of it is entirely
arbitrary.

------
pud
I worked at Radio Shack in 1990.

Funny thing: People would come in all the time needing RAM for their 1983 TRS
80's. And we sold it for about $2,000 per 4k.

Why didn't they upgrade their computers? Legacy software running in their auto
mechanic shop or similar.

------
kator
Best part most everyone is missing out on:

Page 17.. yes you had to PAY $750.00 just to have a C compiler and VI!

Seriously, you only got 'ed' with the basic system, no C, no Vi, lots of stuff
missing.

I remember trying to beg my customers to buy it so I could use Vi and compile
code on their systems. Otherwise I would edit code on my system and have to
compile and transfer binaries via 8" floppy disks!

Worse was explaining to them why they had to pay $250.00 for the COBOL
Compiler PLUS another $750.00 for the Development system so we had Vi on the
system to edit files with! :-)

------
trimbo
Look at those prices!

I am so thankful for my parents paying an arm and a leg to get me a computer
at a young age. I'm guessing the Apple ][ they bought me 30 years ago must
have run them a few grand at least.

~~~
toomuchtodo
"I am so thankful for my parents paying an arm and a leg to get me a computer
at a young age."

Myself as well. My first computer was an Atari 800XL, tape drive (cassette no
less!), floppy drives, etc.

I attribute my deep interest in the IT field (along with my high salary) to
their early support/nudging. Thankful, very much so.

~~~
munger
Yeah! Atari 800XL with cassette! We had one of those, my favorite game you had
to load in by tape was Zeppelin. I was 5 or 6 at the time, so this game was
frustrating as hell and probably made me cry more than once.

Video of Zeppelin: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBLUmXUprvU>

My dad also had a computing magazine where you could transcribe small programs
or text based games into your 800XL and make your own simple programs - which
probably has a lot to do with why I'm a software developer today.

That and the IBM PC junior. Good times.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Many a night I stayed up transcribing games into my 800XL :)

------
stcredzero
What would the 201X version of this be?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80_Model_100>

It ran for 20 hours on 4AA batteries. It was _instant_ on and daylight
readable and had a full sized keyboard. Maybe something like a largish netbook
or 11" Macbook Air with a lowish resolution transflective display, the ability
to sleep for a month or run for a week in a low power/console only mode. What
I'm describing isn't a mass market item, of course. It would be more for field
research. (Just a few years back, I'd heard that some Model 100's were still
being used in this capacity.)

~~~
kickingvegas
The AlphaSmart Neo 2. 700 hours of battery life on 3 AA batteries.
<http://www.neo-direct.com/default.aspx>

~~~
stcredzero
Cherry keys switches? If it had a bigger screen, it would be perfect.

~~~
kickingvegas
Don't let the screen size stop you. I have an older version of the AlphaSmart
and using it with Markdown is full of win.

------
ck2
Are these worth anything? I think I have an older one with the Model I
somewhere.

This is obviously a much later catalog because of fancy 5mb harddrives and the
model III is in there.

We could never afford any of this but I learned Basic one summer by repeatedly
visiting the store demo unit and flipping through the books. I vaguely
remember it only had the "level 1 basic" rom so there was only $A and $B
(whopping 4k of ram?)

~~~
sliverstorm
_Are these worth anything?_

Perhaps as museum pieces? From what I've seen, old computing hardware
practically never becomes more desirable.

~~~
VLM
LOL for those who don't get his joke, its a traditional bathtub curve. Check
some recent ebay sales... You want a new car or a PDP-8? An original Apple-I
or an oceanfront house? True there's a gap of about a human generation in the
middle where its scrap metal prices.

Also there's a strong supply/demand component. The supply of PDP-8 hardware is
low enough that the prices are about the same per pound as silver, or at least
copper. But PDP-11 and VAX equipment (currently...) has a large enough supply
that its hard to exceed triple digits.

------
herbig
The year is 1999 and the sky is becoming packed with "spy saucers." It's up to
you to shoot 'em down in "real time" with your laser cannon.

~~~
meaty
Sounds like people shooting drones down with their shotguns. Some things were
on the mark.

------
wglb
Cool.

However, I am waiting for the Allied Radio catalog collection
<http://alliedcatalogs.com/> to be up and functioning. I got a few of my
radios from there when I first became a ham in the early 60's. When I went to
the university in 1965, I actually got to visit the store, which was a thrill.

------
brownbat
I'm surprised that even the desks and chairs have improved.

Their swivel workstation chair would be $450 in today's dollars. My chair is
much nicer for much less money.

Sometimes we get fixated on how Moore's law or related effects are churning
out better tech, but forget that this is against a backdrop of refinement
towards better quality, less expensive consumer goods overall.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
SOme of that goes on. But there's also the 'free market death spiral' where
things get a little cheaper and a little worse in each iteration, until you
can only buy broken crap for almost nothing. Or you can buy boutique goods at
1000X the price.

------
FigBug
My Aunt taught me to program in the 80s on her TRS-80 Model III. She gave it
to me once it was obsolete and I continued to use it until 91 when I got a
386. Seeing dancing Demon in the catalog brings back memories. Hardware prices
have sure come down, but software seems to be similarly priced.

------
teeja
HOw about a nice Tandy 15MB hard drive for only $2495? (Installation kit?
Additional $500.)
[https://lh3.ggpht.com/_osrVjnPbdEM/TLAcKFueMqI/AAAAAAAAfy8/1...](https://lh3.ggpht.com/_osrVjnPbdEM/TLAcKFueMqI/AAAAAAAAfy8/193uK4ZOdls/s400/Mind-
Blowing_Old_PC_Ads_23.jpg)

Tandy nearly gave the computers away, then made big $$$ on add-
ons/peripherals.

Or how about $1244 for a Heath 8080 computer system KIT? (The H8 originally
sold with RAM as an OPTION.) [http://www.informationtechnologyschools.org/wp-
content/uploa...](http://www.informationtechnologyschools.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/oldpc-17.jpg)

------
Kynlyn
Wow, this made my day! As a 13 year old kid, I spent hours pouring over that
very exact catalog, dreaming of all of the fun stuff I could do with those
cool computers.

After playing on Model III and Model IV's and Commodore 64's and VIC-20's, my
parents bought me a TRS-80 Color Computer in 1983. Just like the one in that
catalog. 4k of RAM. 4K!

But that little TRS-80 changed my life; it introduced me to the joys of
programming. Fast forward 30 years and I still love to program; have had a
great career and have spent the past 10 years running a software company.

And it all started in the very same 1983 Radio Shack catalog. Thanks for
sharing!

------
andrewfelix
Just imagine the difficulty in designing and publishing the actual catalogue
considering the power of the computers advertised.

It's full of big charts and text wrapped around deep etched images. Making me
dizzy just thinking about it.

~~~
mcantelon
Yup. Paste-up layout, Letraset... much different tech back then.

------
LarryMade
Radio shack had a good early start, the first personal computer I saw was a
TRS-80 (model 1) looked nice and the software was cool (think I saw backgammon
as the first program) the monitor was cheesy though, literally a cheap BW TV
in a somewhat nicer case. School went for Commodore PETs which I really
enjoyed. I did get to use a TRS-80 for a few months the BASIC was great had
simple character block graphics, program line editor kinda sucked. (except for
the Commodore, all of the other computer BASIC line editors were pretty bad.)
Another recollection of TRS, was the disk drives were pretty expensive - had
to buy an expansion bus, a disk controller then the drive(s). I just used
tape.

Radio Shack by then was it was long on the tooth with soundless black and
white computers (OK, you could get sound by using a radio to tune into RF
interference - not kidding). The color computer was kinda of a late comer,
with the Apple, Atari then Commodore already on the market with compelling
color systems... and games.

Another trend that was emerging was they were pretty much working on a lock-in
strategy, it was buy only their stuff or the highway, all the way down to
printers. They kept with that MO into their PC clones which had slightly
incompatible card spaces in their PCs to force customers to buy RS cards.

RS users seemed to be a pretty nice sort though, I'm sure a lot of HAM radio
guys got them since they frequented the store already. Their magazines like 80
Micro were informative.

------
damian2000
Seeing these prices reminds me how the C64 became so popular during this
period - it was just a computer/keyboard which plugged into your TV - similar
capabilities at a much lower price.

~~~
a1k0n
The C64 was more comparable with the TRS-80 Color Computer, which was
extremely mediocre by comparison but only modestly cheaper.

In fact it kills me they charged $100 extra just for extended BASIC. But I
guess in retrospect I'm glad my parents sprung for it as Bresenham's was a bit
out of my league when I was 6.

~~~
jacquesm
> The C64 was more comparable with the TRS-80 Color Computer, which was
> extremely mediocre by comparison but only modestly cheaper.

The CoCo & its UK clone the dragon 32 had 64 K ram (it took a while to figure
that one out), a better screen and a _much_ better processor (the 6809) on
which you could run (with some fiddling) os/9.

Those were redeeming features. The C64 was a fantastic gaming machine with
hardware sprites and a really nice audio chip, the CoCo/Dragon was the better
machine if you wanted to learn how to program.

Computers back then were not as simple to compare as they are today, depending
on what you wanted to do with your computer then one or the other was the
better choice.

------
po
Loved the Trash-80 so much. I consider myself lucky to have used one when I
was a child. My favorite game was Android Nim:

<http://www.trs-80.org/android-nim/>

When I was young I thought that game was unbeatable and the adults who could
beat it had a secret code or something. Now I realize it just plays a perfect
game but you can win if you understand it.

Oddly enough one of the movies that I remember best when I was a child was
also (seemingly unrelatedly) called "The Secret of Nihm"

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084649/>

------
jamesaguilar
I'm so glad I was born in this time when computers are cheap and plentiful.
For $50 I can have a computing device that can do anything that any of these
computers could do, only many times as fast.

~~~
dalke
Can you program the CPU of a new computer to make music on the radio via radio
interference? ;)

------
RaSoJo
Whoa awesome...My dream lists as a 5 year old...oh the endless hours i would
have wasted pouring over these catalogues...

But then it reminds me of how thankful I should be for the times we live in
now :D

~~~
pohl
Same here. I had a decked-out Model I, but that did not stop me from
daydreaming about a Model IV with a hi-res card, two half-height floppies in
one bay, and a 5 megabyte hard drive in the other. I swear I saw this
configuration in an issue of 80 Micro.

------
xradionut
It was a different time. I was in highschool in '83 and was fortunate enough
to have a father who taught at a technical college, an uncle that repaired
everything digital, and friends with home computers. The true geeks then were
the ham radio and astronomy folks. Steve Ciarcia and game programmers were
heros. And computers were expensive and something we lusted after. Between
game and role-playing, hours would be spent discussing what new system was
featured in Byte...

------
bitwize
I learned Unix and C on a Model 16 (which was actually very old by the time I
got to play with it).

When, many years later, I found that I couldn't test out of my college's C
programming course which was a prereq for a CS major, I sighed and showed up
for class -- with the exact same dog-eared copy of K&R 2nd I'd used to attempt
to teach myself C on the old Tandy.

------
XaspR8d
"Put on a Show With 'Dancing Demon'

This amazing devil actually tap dances to computer accompaniment of "Ain't She
Sweet"! You can even create your own musicals and dance routines! Requires
audio amplifier.

$9.95"

(p. 20)

~~~
luke_s
Is there anywhere I can see this in an emulator?

~~~
chipsy
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQizYzw27FY>

It's a very cute and well-known program.

------
stigi
Wow.. People really had time to read long texts back then.

~~~
taloft
Pre-Internet. Information overload hadn't been invented yet. We relished
whatever rare information we could dig up on what interested us.

~~~
dalke
You exaggerate. "Information overload" in the fully modern sense was invented
before the first ARPANET node sent its first packet in 1969.

For example, ISI was talking about "data scientists" and the "information
explosion" back in the 1960s. Here's part of an ad from theirs in the 1966
"Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists" at
[http://books.google.com/books?id=WAgAAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA49...](http://books.google.com/books?id=WAgAAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA49&dq=%22information+overload%22&hl=en&sa=X&ei=-7nEUJrhNabe4QTVkYAQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=%22information%20overload%22&f=false)

"Despite the deluge of scientific and technical papers, only a small fraction
falls within the area of each individual's specific interests. ... So your
problem may not be one of information overload at all. You may actually have a
shortage of information."

(I'm reading through a collection of essays, written during the 1960s from the
founder of the ISI. The complaints about there being too much information
haven't changed in the last 40+ years.)

BTW, the earliest Google Books hit I could find with that phrase comes from
1963:
[http://books.google.se/books?id=jPgqAAAAMAAJ&q=%22inform...](http://books.google.se/books?id=jPgqAAAAMAAJ&q=%22information+overload%22&dq=%22information+overload%22&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ArzEUPeIIYOL4ATY3YHwDg&redir_esc=y)
.

------
magoon
It's worth noting how comprehensive Radio Shack's solution was. They seem to
have offered it all.

~~~
VLM
Its hard to believe now, but back then RS had a general corporate policy of
selling everything required, all the way down to installation tools and nuts
and bolts. Not just computers but car audio, telephones, what would later be
called home theater, any line of business they entered, they jumped in both
feet.

Its almost noteworthy what they didn't stock. They didn't stock much in the
line of non-electronics raw materials and power tools, so if you made a
subwoofer for your car you'd need to buy the wood and saws elsewhere.

It was very popular and was very profitable, at least compared to now. There's
probably a greater entrepreneur lesson here that your customers don't "buy
things" they "do projects" and every different place they have to visit to do
a project probably costs about 50% in sales, or at least a ridiculous number.

~~~
bitwize
In many ways Tandy were the Apple of their day in terms of sales strategies.
Not only did they sell systems soup-to-nuts, but they also controlled the
retail channel (Radio Shack locations nationwide) and attempted to monopolize
service and repair, both things we recognize from the modern Apple model.

My dad still sometimes recounts the story of how he bought a TRS-80, and found
that the screws holding the case together were sealed in place with Glyptal.
When he wanted to upgrade the system he drilled through the Glyptal to get at
the screws, and then placed a few stern calls to Tandy HQ in Fort Worth,
admonishing them that once a computer was sold, it belonged to the consumer
and the manufacturer had no right to prevent the consumer from repairing or
modifying it himself if he so chose.

Tandy listened, and future TRS-80 models were sold without the Glyptal on the
screws. Which means, I guess, that some things HAVE changed after all...

------
knwang
30 years later, future generations will see the mbp i'm using now with the
same amazement.

------
gatekeepr
The greyish white cases with black monitors and keys, so stylish, so...
futuristic

------
larrywright
I lost countless hours reading through these catalogs as a kid. Great
memories.

------
pithon
Page 8, top-right graph looks like the MATLAB logo.

------
pixie_
Man I'm so glad to be around right now.. I remember catalogs from the 80s..
what we have now is so incredible compared to then. Feels good man.

------
somid3
who would have thought... I remember the 2000-in-1 electronics kit

------
photorized
I want a plotter!

------
NanoWar
Access your computer by phone! Hah that picture is hilarious.

------
khitchdee
Trippy

